# KB4041676 update problem



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

This update was downloaded on my new computer on I believe the 10th of October. It gets to almost 100% but then says it cannot finish update and reverts back to before the update. My computer has done this several times in the last few days cause it keeps trying to install this update. Microsoft says they know there is a problem but what do I do to fix it on my computer. I am new to Windows 10 (previously had windows 7 on my old computer). They don't give home users an option to get an update they just automatically update for you. I don't think that helps the situation cause I would not let it install if I could.

I use windows defender and just got my computer in September. It has worked perfectly till this update. It still works great except when it tries to install this update from Microsoft


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

bump The update is KB4041676


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Can Microsoft be held accountable for a bad download? How can they send something out like this and so many people have problems with it but no one has an answer to fix it. At least I can still get on my computer but I have read where some people can't. This is really disheartening since I just got the computer in August and have a problem like this. My computer tries to install it at least daily if not several times a day.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try the first method here :- https://www.howtogeek.com/247380/how-to-fix-windows-update-when-it-gets-stuck/

If the troubleshooter tells you there is a newer version of itself get that then continue as shown at the link.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I have ran that before and just ran it again. The only thing that comes up is that there are pending updates. If I run that it just starts the update all over again and it takes a long time and ends up repeating that it could not install the update. Microsoft knows about the problem with this update. I just wish I could get this update off my computer and see if it would stop doing this.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did it say it fixed anything ?


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I tried this before and just tried it again. The only thing that comes up is that there are pending updates. But...tonight it actually download the same update and installed but it was under a different number now. So Microsoft must have done something to bring the download in under a different number. Things seem to be working now.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That sounds good, out of curiosity do you have the new update's number ? If not you should find it with Start > Settings (cog wheel icon) > Update and security > Windows update > View installed update history.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I am sorry I meant to write it down but when I brought up the update all it shows is windows version 1709 and now hit doesn't show any other updates and it doesn't give the KB number with it. But Microsoft released cumulative updates on Tues and the numbers were: the cumulative updates for Windows 10 are the following: KB4048955 (1709), KB4048954 (1703), KB4048953 (1607), KB4048952 (1511), and KB4048956 (RTM). Since mine is version 1709 I am thinking it must have been KB40448955


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I just researched a little farther on my computer and looked at updates I wanted to uninstall and it had the KB4048955 as mentioned.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you right-click Start > click Run and type WINVER then press Enter you should get a window showing which version of Windows 10 you have now.
The latest is Version 1709 (OS Build 16299.64) so if you have that and there are no more windows updates showing up you are fully updated now.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks that is the version I have. So thankful for you all helping!!!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome. 

If/When you are sure everything is working properly please mark this thread Solved.


----------

